
Optimizely is too expensive so we made a free alternative - econti
https://www.trygradient.com/
======
CM30
Seems like this could be an interesting service to try. The A/B testing market
is pretty expensive in general, with most solutions being at least $200 a
month, and usually much more.

Something that provides a free alternative to stuff like Optimizely, VWO,
Adobe Target, etc could get a pretty large audience, and bring in a ton of
users/companies who otherwise wouldn't be able to afford to do this sort of
testing at all.

...

Though a decent open source, self hosted solution could work even better.

